# bosc viv build :) pic heavy ...



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well we decided to do out the reptile room and it was my bright idea to make a viv for the bosc monitor. so we cleared out the storage cupboard and got cracking  , here is the plan 










so the plan was to create a large t rex skull in the back and have the sides like rock  

here is the build:



























the flooring down 










and this is how it looks so far .... stay posted as this will probably change by the end of today


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

nice to see you finally started harry  
good luck with it mate


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

how the hell am i going to draw a massive t-rex skull and make it out of jablite :hmm::hmm:










oh i know , ill trace one off of the tv  haha 










and here is the product 










and here is my template 









and the wooden version









and 1.5 hours later here it is cut out  , just need some more jabb now


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

ginna said:


> how the hell am i going to draw a massive t-rex skull and make it out of jablite :hmm::hmm:
> 
> oh i know , ill trace one off of the tv  haha


Liking that a lot, ingenious.

Improvise - Adapt - Overcome


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

here is half of my trex head , i had to do it in 2 bits as i didnt have enough to do a full head  ... i am yet to carve the second half ... anyway here it is :


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

looking good :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks brilliant so far


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

well i finally got started again ... and i decided it was a good idea to utilise the hight so i made a cave sort of thing ... the basking lamp will go above here and i will provide a ramp for him out of a big log  here it is .. underneath will be more private as i will board it up and make a hole  



















also i managed to get the t-rex head finished so here that is stuck in place  




















be sure to keep you posted .... might be some more by the end of today


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

looks great, anymore progress yet?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

em_40 said:


> looks great, anymore progress yet?


no .... my dad has other things to spend his money on atm.... shame


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Got any further yet? Also, wot size is ur bosc?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

a little bit bigger than a foot ... and nope still no progress however i have some floor grout to do the background with so that ust needs to go on


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

posted twice.. post below


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG as if i didnt post an update :L hahahaha 

here it is all finitoed


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Loooks ace Harry mate


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

JackR said:


> Loooks ace Harry mate


cheers jack  haha its been finished for ages :L forgot to update :L ahahha


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

what happened to the trex skull?!!?!?!? Edit: nvm I see it >.>


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

that looks great what did you use to build the basking shelf, im going to be building one for my new bosc under my stairs butas its going to be his forever home i need to make sure its strong enough to hold him when hes full grown too.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

mitsi said:


> that looks great what did you use to build the basking shelf, im going to be building one for my new bosc under my stairs butas its going to be his forever home i need to make sure its strong enough to hold him when hes full grown too.


well what i did is i asked the builder behind me for some jablite ha so i carved a shelf out .. skuered it into place and then expanding foamed it in  i then cemented it and then grouted it before watersealing it


----------

